# Journey to Journeyman series using my Atlas 618.  I made a thread protector on my lathe



## jster1963 (Apr 2, 2014)

I restored my Father's Atlas 618 metal lathe and now it's time to learn how to use it.  I'm starting out simple.  Please don't laugh, but I'm proud of my first project.  I made a spindle thread protector.  Most of you machinist could do this in your sleep, but I'm so happy I was able to make this.
	

		
			
		

		
	




If you want to see how I muddled my way through and made this, you can watch me do it on Youtube.  I'm starting a new series called "Journey to Journeyman".  Here is the link if you would like to watch.....
http://youtu.be/AvLhSBAt13s


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 2, 2014)

Laugh?  That's a fantastic job!

Don't forget, this is HOBBY-machinist.  There are some really talented machinists here, but the rest of us are varying degrees of novice like you!  Thanks for posting!

How did you thread the inside?  The first time I blind-threaded an inside thread like that my heart was racing!  Still does hah hah

Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey Jester-
Forgive me- I didn't see the video on my screen..  Watching now!  Looks great already! 

Bernie


----------



## jster1963 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for the kind words Bernie!  And you are SO RITE!  This is a hobby.  I'm so glad my paycheck is not dependent on my lathe work;-)

If you are watching the vid, then you see I used a tap on the threads.  I broke a couple of gear teeth because of it.  Next time, single point threading. 

Thank you again.......jster


----------



## pipehack (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey man, Good video and nice project. We have the same lathes but mine is badged as Craftsman. Nice to see another member from Illinois.


----------



## jster1963 (Apr 2, 2014)

Pipehack:  Thank you very much!  And I hope you're as ready to thaw out as I am;-)


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok Jester!

First of all, I appreciate how brave you are posting your learning stages for all to see, "the good, the bad, the ugly" as you say.  Very brave, and unique, and you will probably also be showered with kudos AND advice!  

Second, the Atlas 618 is one of my favorite machines ever, and was MY first machine, which was a full restoration as well!  I should send you some before and after's of that...  I believe I posted them on a thread "See my Atlas Lathe" here on HM.

Second ...  AAAAH!  NOO!  Sorry about your bull gear and backgear.  Luckily very "get-able" for your machine, being as common as it is, but sucks you have to replace them!  Aaaagh!  At least you can do it again now that it is fresh in your mind.  I am sure you know the Craftsman version is identical to yours (as regards the parts) but if not, now you do!    Hah.  Yes, a 1x10 tap is a LOT of force, and those gears are actually not meant to be a spindle lock (as tempting as it is!  Believe me, I did it all the time anyway, but it IS a risk).  There are other methods for locking the spindle as well, but that will have to be for another posting.  

I think you will like single point threading, as much of a learning curve as it can be. 

I love the sewing machine motor and speed control.  Is it an industrial sewing machine motor?  Looks serious.  On that note, my first tip.  A few times, it sounded like your cuts could benefit from cranking the spindle speed down a bit.  The singing sound is chatter- "slow the speed or increase feed".

The two best books in my early hobby-machinist "career" were Sherline's "Tabletop Machining" (my first book that got me hooked on all the rest- I couldn't put it down!), and South Bend's "How to Run a Lathe".

 Also, dealing with those carbide boring bars and the "rubbing" is a common issue.  The fact it, many of them do not have the proper profile and relief angles for internal lathe work, which require much more relief underneath the cutting surface!  Frustrating, correct?  You did well changing the angle of the bar.  
So tip- you might want to consider a High Speed Steel boring bar, or set.  They leave SWEET finish, and are easier to manage.  You can hone them to a razor edge, much sharper than carbide.  This also reduces cutting forces, and therefore reduces deflection.

Do you have a pretty complete set of gears for your lathe?

Bernie


----------



## jster1963 (Apr 2, 2014)

Bernie:  It has been a learning experience so far!  I will look for those books.  That is an industrial sewing machine motor.  It works well, but doesn't have the low end torque I wish it had.  But it works pretty well.

I have some HSS indexable tools that I'm struggling with too.  I can "cut" now with facing and boring, but turning is causing me trouble with HSS and carbide.  Also, I have some HSS blank bits.  I know I don't know how to sharpen the HSS bits perfectly, but I'm working on it.  I really am trying to understand the speeds and feeds, so I'll slow that baby down.

I forgot I have a spare headstock I got this summer for parts, so I have everything I need to fix the broken gears.  It's now just a matter of spending time.

I love this lathe so I really want to learn how to use it....PROPERLY  And yes, I have a full set of change gears.

THANK YOU, THANK YOU for the advice!  I really appreciate it.....jster
ps.  I'll look for your restoration pix
ps ps  I don't know if it's brave to post videos, or just DUMB


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 2, 2014)

Well you kick butt, and you will help people many people after you...  I wonder if there is some way for you to post what you have learned in some way...  Like a follow up video someday, with a similar name, or with the link to the first one showing what you've learned since.  Or what you would do differently...  Wow, so cool you recorded this.



Bernie


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 3, 2014)

I just have to comment on your vidio.  One of the best, and well explained,  are you a school teacher?  
I'm not talking about levels of experiance, you have to start somewhere.  I liked how you figured out
by yourself the boring bar.  Thats what its all about, and its all about what works for you and the machine.
good job   sam


----------



## CAW (Apr 3, 2014)

Outstanding!  I am going to try this project myself.


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 3, 2014)

I love your enthusiasm. The fact you really enjoy this, means you will do great at it IMO. So it is in school any way. Find you a tap drill chart to print up if you dont have a comp in the shop. Not sure what rpm your running while drilling but it looked a little fast for bits that big. Bigger= slower while smaller=faster. Finding the angle the tool cuts best at is one of the hard parts I think. That and speeds and feeds. I have about 40 hhs bits that came with my lathe and I aint sure what most are for. I just kinda figure it out as I go. When boring ID the cutter has to be center or a tick above or it will rub on the bottom. OD is the opposite if I'm recalling correct.

Awesome job


----------



## mgalusha (Apr 3, 2014)

Very well done, really enjoyed your enthusiasm and presentation. I admit to saying stop! a couple of times about when you added the text saying don't do this. That is indeed part of learning.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## jster1963 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Bernie:*  You are way too kind!  I will post a "lessons learned" video.  I will try to post it at the end of the episode, or the beginning of the next one.  GREAT IDEA!  So thank you very much.....

*GK1918:*  I'm not a teacher, but I take that as a great compliment!  Thank you very much!  It was frustrating figuring out the boring process, but was awesome when I got it.  Now I have to figure out how to turn.....

*CAW: * Do it!  It's very rewarding.  Don't make the mistakes I made. (If you watched my video, you see how I broke 2 gears).  Good luck and let us know how you did.  And thank you very much.....

*chuckorlando:* I really am enjoying this "machinist" ride.  You are correct about those speeds.  I was drilling too fast for that size bit.  I figured that out at the end....OF COURSE;-)  I have some HSS bit too that I have to figure out.  And thank you very much......

*mgalusha:*  Thank you so much!  And I know what you mean.  I scream "NO!" when I watch guys doing something I know is wrong too, LOL.  I just wish I wasn't the "hammer" type of machinist.  It's a learning process.  Thanks again....


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 4, 2014)

I see that you made 2 pieces. A thread protector, and a steel tap sleeve. 

Jake Parker


----------



## Long Roof (Apr 4, 2014)

jster,
I have read the posts and watched your video. Thanks for taking time to share. I picked up a couple tips and a lot of inspiration. Now I just need to make myself some shop time.


----------



## jster1963 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Jake:*  Tru dat!  LOL;-)
*
Long Roof:*  Thank you so much!  I love this new hobby and am making tons of mistakes.  I just hope the mistakes get less and less.  Make some shop time, cuz it's fun


----------



## LJP (Apr 5, 2014)

jster, found your video today. I will be watching others as well. IMHO mistakes are the best lessons. Experience is knowing what not to do!
Looks great, Larry


----------



## MedfordChris (Apr 5, 2014)

Jster, Great video! I love the enthusiasm and how you show the trials and errors. It's encouraging to see someone working things out along with. Keep up the great work, you're so encouraging!


----------



## jster1963 (Apr 5, 2014)

*MedfordChris:* What's encouraging is nice feedback like yours!  Thank you very much!  I love this new hobby and I sure hope I have a STEEP learning curve;-)  Thanks again.......jster

- - - Updated - - -

*LJP:*  Thank you so much!  And you are so right about experience.  It really is knowing what NOT to do!  Thanks again....jster


----------

